# One bite, one bass for 6+ hours in Lake Anna, VA (Feb 28, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I very rarely fish for LM. I tried LM only one day. I cast and cast for 6+ hours. I got one bite, and landed one LM.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

That was a nice bass Joe. In the winter time I use rattle trap lures, also like Rapala Lures. Use to catch alot on little Cleo silver spoons or always 2”-3” live small brim if available. No doubt though nice LM


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That was a good bass Joe. Was that your first bass? You said you don't fish for bass.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

very Nice indeed


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

andypat said:


> That was a good bass Joe. Was that your first bass? You said you don't fish for bass.


I caught some LM accidentally when striped bass or perch fishing (Lake Anna). Also caught them accidentally when fishing for snake head in other freshwater. When I intended, I don't catch LM

Joe


----------

